# Fourtitude 2010 Le MAns Photos?



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

Are the second half of the race's photos going to be put online? As of yet only the first half's photos are online?  Great Photos by the way!  Cant wait for the rest


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I think they'll be online as soon as their final wrap-up appears, which will be soon. The timing of the forum software switich over sucked, but that's better then being served with an injuction that serves as a final warning before lawsuits come, which means they've done the best that they can under the circumstances.

It will all come in due time, as they've assured us on their facebook page. They don't even have all the Audi Sport press photos, but those will come, too. Timing is everything, and it just hasn't worked out 100% in these guys' favor, but they're getting there.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry guys, I've just been jammed getting caught up and back in pace. They'll be up this weekend I expect for the monday morning rotation.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Sorry guys, we're very close to launching the new Swedespeed site and I'm pulled into that this week. I WILL finish this by next week.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Re-launching the VMG's Volvo site? I know that it's off topic(aside from the LM coverage update delay), but I wonder what updates that'll have, and if that's a side effect of the issues over the forum deal?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've had site redesigns in the works before the whole forum legal situation began. Swedespeed will likely launch next week and Fourtitude won't be far behind. When we were initially looking at switching forums (again before the legal situation began) we decided we wanted to tackle the redesigns first. The situation though dictated we flip it so now we're getting caught up on the redesigns. As mentioned, Fourtitude and VWvortex will follow shortly.

We learned a lot of lessons with Motive, with Kilometer and with TurboNines layouts so we're aiming to improve the look and feel a bit more and then bump up functionality with new features from Vbulletin and some other plugins.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

George, I have an Idea for you redesign for the photo galleries. If one is interested in downloading all the photos in a specific event/photo gallery it takes very long and tedious to individually open and save the photos :banghead:. 

How about the galleries as they are now with the option to download individually, but with a extra link in each gallery to a zip file that contains all the photos inside that gallery, then if you want all of them you can just download the zip file instead of painfully getting each photo individually.....just an idea....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Do you know of another gallery that does this that you can point me to? I'm apprehensive about adding such a feature because 1) it would allow less-than-reputable web publishers to more easily rip off our content and b) we make our money on displaying ads. We don't charge any sort of subscription and pageviews are one way we are able to keep the servers on and our full time staff paid. I agree though, it would make it easier for those who heavily use the galleries to consume them.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

I cant think of an example now, but I also didint think of point 1 and 2 you made. My suggestion was to make it easier. However based on what you have said the website is better off with its current set up. Sorry I didnt think it through when I posted the earlier idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

NP man. It's a cool idea and one I've seen implemented on some of the PR sites where the motivation is to push that content out there as much as possible. We kind of want that but we also need the ad displays to survive and on Fourtitude the galleries are a big part of that traffic.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Problems with VMG site updates, or is the LM report and photos being put off until 4T is updated? Not angry, but a little concerned.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

A little of both. I've been traveling a lot too. It will go up shortly facelift or not although the facelift is getting very close now. Swedespeed's new version went live last week. Thanks for the interest and the concern.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

No problem George. Some sites haven't done much at all with the LM coverage-some probably haven't even copy and pasted Audi Sport's press releases. At least you guys were there and are trying to get your stuff up ASAP. As I've said, timing overall was bad with the forum issues, and that's created(or at least contributed massively) to the current backlog.

At least you guys are trying. I'll give you that, unlike say, NASCAR(need anyone have to ask about that)!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Haha. I'm currently building out two sets of photos, same just formatted with different graphics.... one for current galleries and one for our new galleries. Hopefully I can get this knocked out this week. I'll be back in the office tomorrow... flying home today from Munich.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey George, are there issues or problems with the site update, or is this just a busy time for Audi fansites in general with club events and festivals (this is summer, after all)?

Just curious, because there has been a lot of Audi news (A7 premere, just to name a big one), and festivals and club events for Audi/VW that's been covered, and one can only do so much at once, and VMG/4T's staff isn't this big corportation--it's just a fan site (granted, Audi-philes will argue it's the holy grail, but that just them-well, us  ).

Not that I should offer advice, but I'd go ahead a put off the photo updates and posting the report until after the site's updated. That will give a time frame and will also give fans and visitors something else to look forward to when the site gets its facelift.

Sad thing is that everything with the forum shake up and sorting that out just had to happen during the spring, which leads into the busiest time for most automotive fan sites with events and such. Hope that all gets sorted out soon, because though coincidence a lot of things snowballed at a bad and inconveinent time for you guys.


----------

